# Hi question from me again.. Using cinnamon in soap..is it safe?



## littleginger73 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a bit of a cinnamon allergy when it's topical, I heard it's actually common.  I have a friend who wants me to make her soap with cinnamon in it and cinnamon oil... Do many people make cinnamon soap and do you use cinnamon powder or the oil? Do you see any skin irritation or is it fine? Thanks.,


----------



## CanaDawn (Oct 18, 2014)

you can use it, but asking someone with an ingredient allergy to make a soap with that ingredient doesn't sound very friendly...and it can cause irritation (as you know well) although someone else will have to tell you the usual "safe" levels


----------



## littleginger73 (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh she knows I don't mind, and it's a very minor irritant to me, just gets a bit of a red spot if I get some on my skin. So I'll wear gloves. I bet it will smell great!


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Oct 18, 2014)

Safe for the general public and for sale, or just safe for your friend?


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi littleginger!  Newbie here too, so I don't have an answer for you, BUT...what I've been doing in search of answers for my many questions  is either using the search box that's located at the top left of the screen (you may already know it's there, but I didn't notice it for at least a couple of weeks LOL) or, and this seems to work even better...go to the Google homepage and type in your question followed by this... site: soapmakingforum. ...with no spaces.  Example...  

Google...  
cinnamon eo site: soapmakingforum

You can do this with any other forum you find helpful.  Be prepared to do a lot of reading


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 18, 2014)

Make sure you hp, as the eo will have a very low usage rate, so you want as much to come through as you can. I don't think that you can use both the powder and oil at what would be considered their max amounts because it is actually going to cause everyone issues if you use too much. I think an FO would be the safest idea if you can get a good one.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 18, 2014)

Not really, no.

Cinnamon oil is highly irritating and sensitizing and the use in skin products is severely limited by the IFRA.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=39296

so you would need to use it at less than zero point two percent. for a 2lb batch of oils, that means a little less than _2 grams_ of fragrance.


----------



## Soapering (Oct 18, 2014)

littleginger73 said:


> I have a bit of a cinnamon allergy when it's topical, I heard it's actually common.  I have a friend who wants me to make her soap with cinnamon in it and cinnamon oil... Do many people make cinnamon soap and do you use cinnamon powder or the oil? Do you see any skin irritation or is it fine? Thanks.,



I use both. People seem to like it and I've never had any issue with cinnamon soap, though cinammon eo is mildly irritating to my skin.


----------



## Susie (Oct 18, 2014)

I use cinnamon EO all the time.  Just at half the normal rate.  So, 0.25 oz/PPO max.  I tried using the ground cinnamon, and the results were not satisfactory in any way. YMMV


----------

